# General > Recommendations >  Singer sewing machine

## badger

Does anyone know who can fix oldish model for reasonable price?

----------


## lois17

I believe Elizabeths in Thurso have a wee man that collects sewing machines from there to sevice.  Having not used this service as yet, I have no idea as to how much he charges, or how long he takes.

----------


## badger

Thanks - yes I think the Wick sewing shop does the same but was really hoping to speak to someone direct.  Also, given the age of my machine, may be more than it's worth   :Frown:

----------

